
Ask HN: What am I doing wrong or where is the Fail? - chad_strategic
On Tuesday, I had what I thought was a decent interview. 1 manager type, 5 Devs. It lasted about an hour. This is response I got:<p>“The interview with Chad did not go well. He seems like a good guy but he is carrying some anger from past jobs &#x2F; experiences and it came across in the interview. For example: we asked him how he handled a tough code&#x2F;development problem in the past. The answer we were looking for is something along the lines of - I used one of the coding forums, I used Google, etc, etc. Chad&#x27;s response was that his recent problems were not code related, but rather issues with the business side, company owners, etc.<p>I hope this feedback will help Chad in future interviews. His skill set seemed rather solid, but his attitude would not be a good fit for us.”<p>I&#x27;m confused, because one question killed the whole interview? Yes, I&#x27;m a good guy, with a dash of funny. (I honestly, work at being a good person, might have something to do with the number 12, only 10% will understand that little Easter egg.) My skill set is good especially in what they where looking for. I will admit that I am a little bitter about my previous job, as it was a start up and a lot wasted energy went into the process, but it surely wasn&#x27;t enough to tilt an interview or maybe it was. I will be writing about that experience real soon.<p>It&#x27;s frustrating, but I guess it could always be worse...<p>By the way, I&#x27;m still looking for work.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.strategic-options.com&#x2F;resume?=askHN
======
codezero
Welp, this will happen.

Here's the reason, and it sucks, no defending it:

They probably have a lot of candidates in the pipe, all of which look really
good.

If they are only hiring X engineers right now, and you are the only one who
didn't answer this question in the way they wanted, they'll pass.

Don't take it too hard.

I am really amazed you got this feedback – is this the actual feedback given
by the company? That's really solid, you should take it and use that in your
next interviews.

I find it much more frustrating when I have a good interview, and then I get
an HR person saying "we don't provide any feedback, <canned message>".

Also, if you are scarred from past experiences, even if it's true, it's best
not to make that a prominent part of your interview unless specifically asked
about it.

It's likely that the way the dev phrased their question invited a broader
interpretation, which is too bad, but it will be a red flag to people if it
seems like you are harboring a grudge with a past employer, no matter how
justified.

Get out there and apply to shitloads of other companies, you'll find
something, and you'll be better off for it when you get an offer from a
company that wants to work with you.

edit: I say this as a person who harbors a grudge over a past position, and
struggle to avoid making it part of my origin story :)

~~~
chad_strategic
Thanks.

~~~
codezero
No problem, and I know that this probably doesn't make you feel better, or
make you feel like there's anything actionable, but stick with it, keep
interviewing, kick ass, and find the place where you want to be, and where
they want you to be there too.

It's a tough thing to do, but the only thing that matters is that you are
happy in the long term.

~~~
chad_strategic
Thanks, Interviewing can be frustrating, because the outcome is important to
personal revenue and at times you let unqualified people "judge" you.

In the grand scheme of things, I have been in a lot worse situations... Heck
there are a lot people that in terrible situations they didn't deserve.
Perspective and humility are always a good thing. In the meantime, I just got
to suck it up.

In addition, it reminds me that I have work harder, in getting in business for
myself. I'm kinda maxed out on the corporate world.

~~~
codezero
Yep. It's extremely frustrating, especially, when you feel like the company is
such a good fit, and the interview goes really well (this has happened to me a
lot) and for ambiguous reasons, they pass. Urgh. I often blame myself, but
it's always the company who is to blame, and that becomes evident when another
company hires you – you realize, hey, this is a place that wants me around, I
should definitely be here, and not that other place.

Unfortunately, I think, it's human nature that despite the logic involved
here, it still feels pretty shitty to get rejected.

------
rand0mized
Not so long ago I had an interview with Kainos - it was a few steps skype
i-view. First one was quite nice, the second one - really strange. That guy on
the other side was alone, asking me the same questions as during the first
one. At the end I was told I will receive a complete feedback by mail. I think
it was about two weeks I had to wait for that. Finally I had to ask for that.
The feedback was some kind of a joke - nothing there was truth. Fortunately I
had recordings and notes I took during the meetings. All I can write here is -
if they really want you they will take you whatever you will say. If they
don't - every single thing can be against you.

------
Gibbon1
Well you were honest that the really bad things that happen with software
development are human factor, not technical. Every failed project I've worked
on didn't fail due to technical problems, but either bad management, bad
marketing, insufficient resources, or functionally incompetent engineers.
(Pick two or more)

And you interviewed with a team that like 90% of the teams out there are not
willing to face up to that.

Next time, just lie.

~~~
chad_strategic
Thank you!

It just seems so obvious to go to google, stackoverflow etc... So I thought I
would try an essay / extra credit answer.

I have been debating this issue with myself for quite a while now. You
couldn't be more right.

